# Another good flea market day



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think I did pretty good:

Looks to be complete. Both cars in very good shape









Used car lot:









Mini-Lindy's:









Great hard cover reference book that goes back to the 40's:









Deals Wheels VW rip-off:









I passed up a lemon yellow Vibe Jag missing driver head and windshield for $55 and a cut up T-Jet Lola for $35.

Total for what I did buy $48:thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow!*

Nice haul!

Last thing I bought at a yard sale was a 1997 Jetta GT for $250...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot one other item I passed on. I saw an Aurora blue box for 15" straights. I was excited until I opened it and it had a few rusty 9" straights and a couple rusty hump tracks. I didn't think it was worth $15.

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LUCKY!!! Nice haul!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANNNNGGG!!! NICE HAUL MAN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dang Marty, you get some good deals.. Only thing I have found of late is a Tyco Camel Datsun in rough shape for 15 bucks.., a AFX warrior for 15 bucks and a Tyco Semi missing parts for GULP $25.00... all are still there! So I have come to the conclusion.. I hate you .. JK...good haul..


Dave


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Sweet! I love reading about flea market finds!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I notice that 1/32nd cars are pretty much scarce anywhere other then fleabay, oh well, a slots a slot I always say.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Ed, one of the last times I went through Jacksonville Austin at Phoenix Raceway showed me some amazing garage sale 1:32 stuff, old Monogram and Revell and other stuff, in boxes too. Love seeing the finds too! Keep on posting, it's encouragement to keep looking.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats, not bad at all. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Went to another flea market today...*

and got this:










Please don't hate me.:wave:

Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Ghost Racer Set*



Marty said:


> and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where that terminal track came from! I have one of those and will be using it on the portable road course for the Autofest. You can set the speed of Lane A and you race in Lane B. 
My plan is to set up Ultra G Tuff Ones and XTractions with the magnet and have kids race against them.
Jeff from MotorCityToyz has donated an Auto World Concept Challenge race set for the Portable AutoFest Road Course. The AW track is compatible with the Tomy piece. Randy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Color me green with jealousy*

Marysville, Ohio, home of 98% of the coolest (from a HO Slot Tard POV) yard sales!!!!! :thumbsup::hat::thumbsup::hat:

This makes the Hutt want to sing: :drunk::freak:

Why Oh. Why Oh, Why Oh
Did I ever leave Ohio?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dude! Nice! And btw, is that Jeepster model kit a mini lindy?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it is grunge.. About a Tjet wheelbase if I recall.. I can't remember if it was wide enough for AFX basket handles to fit in there, or if the length was right for a tyco skinny chassis to fit.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Dude! Nice! And btw, is that Jeepster model kit a mini lindy?


Thanks!

YEP!

Here is the back of the box showing all the different avaiable models:










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Last thing I bought at a yard sale was a 1997 Jetta GT for $250...


Was that a T-Jetta?

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I notice that 1/32nd cars are pretty much scarce anywhere other then fleabay, oh well, a slots a slot I always say.


I have seen 1/32 sets and cars but for some reason the dealers think it is their golden ticket. Years ago I used to see almost as many 1/32 as HO cars out there. Garage sales is where the bulk of my Eldon and Strombecker cars came from.

At the flea market today there was a slot case and some 1/24 60's parts for $70. It had one good chassis in there and was probably worth the money, but I didn't have enough with me.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes it is grunge.. About a Tjet wheelbase if I recall.. I can't remember if it was wide enough for AFX basket handles to fit in there, or if the length was right for a tyco skinny chassis to fit.


It is ALMOST exactly T-Jet wheelbase:










and ALMOST exactly T-Jet width:










The Healy, as a lot of you know is perfect. Weird Jack used to make resin repro's for T-Jets.



















Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> Marysville, Ohio, home of 98% of the coolest (from a HO Slot Tard POV) yard sales!!!!! :thumbsup::hat::thumbsup::hat:
> 
> This makes the Hutt want to sing: :drunk::freak:
> 
> ...


Close. The first group is from Springfield, OH (1 hour away) and the second group is from Delaware, OH (30 minutes away).

When I first moved here I put a "Wanted to buy-slot cars" ad in the local paper. One guy answered. We have been friends since. HOWEVER he owns his own body shop and he is out garage sale-ing while I'm at stupid work! And when he is not out, his wife is! I have NEVER found any slot stuff in Marysville. Fortunately he is not into HO slots as much as I am. He is more 1/24.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I also have to compete with Slot Car Johnny at the flea markets.

Marty


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Marty said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. I also have to compete with Slot Car Johnny at the flea markets.
> 
> Marty


Given the quality and quantity of your finds, you and John out HO hunting must be like two lions splitting the largest wildebeest herd the world has ever seen. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Marty said:


> It is ALMOST exactly T-Jet wheelbase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm....I did have one of those once, and was going to convert it, but whoever had it before me did a slop job in getting the body off the sprue and kinda tore a flake out of the hood. That, and theyre teeny tiny even for a T-jet. When I saw the box saying 'mod rod' I was hoping maybe it was some other make, and slightly closer to 1/64th scale. Woulda tried to talk you out of it if that were the case. Still, a neat find.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Ok, here is my flea finds of today.

A medium blue Ferrari Daytona with white stripes, uncut with newer higher voltage bulb installed on factory lighted Aurora chassis.
Got this beauty for only $20

Then a TycoPro Cobra 427 body in white with blue stripe, no driver or windshield. got his for $5

This same guy with the Daytona had someJL bodies mounted on Aurora Solid rivet chassis for $13.
Some even had the white gear.
I didn't get any but will next time I see him.
Passed up a yellow Ferrari 250 that had a couple small scuffs but was nice for $20.

Good day all in all.
Later,
Keith


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kool finds!

Does the same dealer have slots every weekend?

Marty


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Today I got a big tub full of AFX Ultra 5, Tyco, and Model Motoring track for $5. The guy said he didn't know if there were any cars in the tub and I figured instead of digging for 10 minutes I'd just take it because it was so cheap. There were no cars - but the MM track is in excellent condition.

Also saw two T-Jets - a white/black Ford GT-40 and a white/black Ferrari Daytona Coupe. They were used and undamaged, but I didn't think they were worth $25 apiece so I left them. It's still neat to see this stuff out there.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. I also have to compete with Slot Car Johnny at the flea markets.
> 
> Marty


Marty, Marty, Marty

You haven't been competing with me (as of late) I've been so busy I haven't even thought of slot cars! 

I hit my first flea market/garage sale/auction last weekend, I did find one guy that had some slots, all neatly packaged in a Black bottom/clear top Porsche 917-10 A|FX box............but they were expensive, (lol, $1.00).

I bought a:

Tyco
Cole Trickle Mello Yellow body C8
Chap bodied Ferrari F1 #2 (set car) no front wings c4 
440 Magnum Chap bodied Marlboro w/ Marlboro markings c8

AFX
Stock A|FX chassis with Tjet truck tires and mean green arm, still runs C8
Black bottom/clear top stock A|FX box for a Porsche 917-10

I have soe time now and would be happy to pick up that 1:24 box lot if you just LMK where the guy is!?! 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Keith sez: _...A medium blue Ferrari Daytona with white stripes..._


Umm, Keith, I hope you haven't gone out and spent money on a prancing pony key fob or anything like that. I'm afraid that's a _Cobra_ Daytona (Aurora called it the Cobra GT). The confusion is natural, since the model doesn't really look much like either one. Not Aurora's proudest moment sculpture-wise, in my opinion. 

Hey, I know. Use your computer to print up a tiny bumper sticker for it that says "My Other Slotcar is a Ferrari". I'll break out the polyclay, and sculpt you up a custom figure of Enzo wearing a cowboy hat.  I like it.
:wave:
-- D


----------

